# Frustrated and feel like there's no end in sight



## Karenfer77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've had IBS-D for 15+ years and I'm honestly at the end of my rope with it. I'm in my mid thirties, married, with two children. It is literally ruining my life and I'm so frustrated. Everything I do revolves around how I'm feeling that day. I've been to numerous doctors, taken every medication they have recommend, done acupuncture, psychotherapy, yoga, changed my diet, gone Gluten and dairy free...NOTHING works. I want to live a normal life without the anxiety and pain that goes along with IBS. My family doesn't understand and I feel awful when I have to cancel something we have planned because of my stomach. I envy those who live a "normal life". How do you cope?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Look into the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. That's what I'm trying right now. It's not easy, and my results are not perfect by any means at this point. But I think the concept is sound. Google "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" by Elaine Gottschall, and check out scdlifestyle.com.

Good luck. You are not alone.

Rich


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

Your health profile isn't too dissimilar to my own (if I had it listed). I'm having a grand success with liquid chlorophyll and am pimping it around as a potential avenue of relief. From previously going maybe a few times each day to now only going a few times a week at most. If you give it a go feel free to let me know if it works for you or not as I'm keen to hear about others successes / failures with it who are starting from a similar place as where I used to be.

A key thing to note is that my diet hasn't changed at all, not that doing so can't help your situation but it can all seem very hit and miss and demoralizing as you go from one diet to another and get nowhere, or you can feel like you are "going without" and simply missing out on life and fearing food... and that's a rubbish way to not live.


----------



## kw7 (Aug 5, 2013)

It sucks!!!! I really have no other words for the whole thing. Your medical profile is similar to mine. I've been living with it for about 15 years. It's been worse the last ten. I had surgery for bowel obstruction almost ten years ago and I haven't been "normal" since. I've had all the tests, etc. and they came up with IBS. I, too have a family and thankfully they are supportive. At least they try. I also have some good friends who know what I'm dealing with and try to help. I have developed anxiety and panic attacks thanks to this crappy (no pun intended) disease So now I have to take Celexa to help alleviate the anxiety brought on by this. Yay! I have had some success with Colestid. You may want to try it. It stops the frequent D every day. I'll have some great days, even great weeks. Then something will happen and POOP, here I go again. Not sure if certain foods trigger it. I should probably look into that a little more. There are zillions of us going through this, apparently. Never thought I would spend so much time discussing my bowels, but I do


----------



## IMuscle (Jun 1, 2013)

Look into MRT, I got my results back and the highly sensitive foods were things I were eating daily and are considered "healthy"


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hello ive only been suffering for 4 yrs with ibs d but its wrecked my life ! im married and have a 15yr old son im 34 .my ibs d is soo bad that im having panic attacks and dernt leave my home ! im on the sick from work and carnt see myself returning the way i am right now . i miss out on everything as i fear the worst even family get togethers . its the most embaressing horrible illness .i too have been through the tests and dif meds ,im currently on mebreverine and codine and just been given amitriptyline 10mg to start of with to try im just praying this has some effect i carnt go on like this ! you are not alone .


----------



## Forgetthatyouhaveibs (Aug 9, 2013)

I understand exactly how you feel. Life seems impossible, and I'm only in high school. But, I came across these insoluble fiber capsules that really fix everything. I suffer from both constipation and diarrhea. The fiber seams to create solid stool as well as get rid of it, leaving my stomach clean. This works for me but it makes me extremely hungry, as I am a boy going through puberty. Other than that, it is now easier to cope and I feel like I can survive.


----------



## TheFreeman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi,

Fecal bacteriotherapy totally fixed my IBS-D about 2 weeks ago. Prior to this, I methodically tried about every other solutions without impressive results. I mean, the ketogenic diet does work well to regulate IBS-D, but you get bored quite fast at only eating meat product.

There are many medical trials going on right now about fecal bacteriotherapy, but we won't have the results before at least 5-7 years. If you had antibiotics somewhere in your life, I humbly believe that you should give it a try.

I am actually trying to reach as many people as possible with this information : it saved my goddamn life.

Feel free to give a look at my main post on the general tag.

A+

TheFreeman


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

Lotronex gave me my life back from IBS-D. Been on it for 6+yrs.

But the fecal bacteriology sounds interesting! Been on many antibiotics in my life, some for months at a pop= antibiotic therapy. I think there is something to the therapy! Hope your sucess continues Freeman. Looking forward to more on this treatment in medical news. I will inquire of this to my gastronologist also.


----------

